# Edge Band Sanding Block



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Problem: I have some project pieces on my current project that have edge banding on the plywood. These need final sanding before I can stain them.

Resolution: I hope this is the resolution. I saw this sanding tip on an episode of The Woodsmith Shop.

I have some pieces with 5/16 inch edges banded to the plywood to hide the layers of plywood. The cabinet frame has a 3/4 inch face frame. It also needs to be sanded on the edges.

I made four of these sanding blocks. Two have 80 grit paper and the two others are 220 grit. I attached the paper with contact cement.

I glued and screwed two pieces of wood together to form each sanding block leaving a lip for the sand paper strip to attach. The end result is a 90 deg sanding block that will allow the user to sand the hardwood edge and not affect the plywood veneer.

I hope you find these helpful. Remember, they were not my idea, just my version.

Mike


----------

